# Jobs for 15 year olds



## girl2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

does anyone know any jobs that hire at 15?? i really need some summer money!


----------



## Saje (Jun 12, 2007)

Babysitting or Dog walking are what comes to mind for me right now.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 12, 2007)

offer housecleaning or lawn care services. there are a few places that have student programs, so you can ask your school if they know of any. libraries usually. a few daycares will take summer help from teens. if you have a county fair that will be coming up, you can do that for a couple of weeks. a lot of fast food places do, i know the coldstone by my house does.

our company will hire our coworkers kids to do filing and simple clerical work. a lot of real estate agents will pay you to pass out flyers from house to house.

just ask around!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 12, 2007)

Farm owners hire people to pick fruits, vegetables and tobacco.

Different products are harvested at different times so you might get steady work all summer and into fall.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 12, 2007)

well I'm fourteen and I called up tons of local places were i live and asked what age they hire at.. Mostly ice-cream places, and some restaurents will hire a 15 year old. Just ask around for it, and call. Plus maybe your school councler and them could help you out, because you usally need a workers permit for that stuff.. if your looking for like that kind of job.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 12, 2007)

i also wantedto say that my first job ever was wheni was 15. i worked for a shoe store dying prom and wedding shoes.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 12, 2007)

idk but goodluck! I did workstudy when i was 16. Its a shame workstudy is really under funded because alot of kids could use the money and keep off the streets.

sorry for going OT. lol


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

I think when I was 15yrs old I worked at a nursing home serving dinner.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 12, 2007)

I work at the YMCA and they are always looking for kids to work for the summer .


----------

